# Non Slip Roof Mats



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone  

Can anyone point me in the right direction,to where i can buy a Non Slip Roof Mat,Ive got a big old roof box on top of my motorhome,I have a non slip mat at the top of the ladder on the roof,but i need to fit another,for extra saftey on the roof further up towards the box,Any suggestions please ?
Many thanks Satis  (Steve)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I got some for mine a while ago from a boat chandlers, They use it on the decks.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

[Thanks for the Tip Saddletramp,

Has the mat got a sticky back surface so it will be a permanant fix?
Kind regards steve


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, If I remember right they also do a spray on.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Brilliant,Sounds just what i am looking for, Will check out my local chandelry shop in the morning,Many thanks again.
Steve


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Non Slip mat*

I think you are referring to 'Treadmaster' that we apply to decks and engine rooms. It is stuck down with a two-pack contact type adhesive although I know of people just using conventional contact glue (Evostick etc) which may be OK for you as you are not constantly walking on it. We also use an anti-slip tape that is a couple of inches wide that may be suitable, a few strips may be ok. It is self adhesive and if properly fitted sticks like the proverble. If you dont get sorted then send me a PM and I may be able to help out.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Non Slip mat*

Thanks for that info wackywyco  
Sounds like the stuff i need,I take it its fully waterproof,obviously being on the decks of boats,just what im looking for the roof of motorhome,Thanks for the offer of help as well,many thanks Steve


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I've used that non slip sticky backed tape referred to on my 'van steps. I put it on five years ago and there's no sign of it lift, even at the corners.

So yes, it sticks well.

bill


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here you go Steve, This is what I used, :-

http://www.treadmaster.co.uk/grip_pads.html

I knew about them as I used to have a launch a few years ago so knew what to look for right away, I think the chandlers I used are online and on south coast somewhere, But it looks as though you can order direct now,


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Les for the Link  
Yes you are correct,you can order online,and i have promptly ordered the mats i need,Thank you for your help,Its people like you,that make this forum a nice community,Many thanks Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Here you go Steve, This is what I used, :-
> 
> http://www.treadmaster.co.uk/grip_pads.html
> 
> I knew about them as I used to have a launch a few years ago so knew what to look for right away, I think the chandlers I used are online and on south coast somewhere, But it looks as though you can order direct now,


It very good if a tad expensive stuff. I used it in strips on my smart trailer ramps, worked a treat.


----------

